# I don't know if this is possible..



## staceee (Jan 13, 2010)

but can you make baby clothes fit your furbaby?!
I got an XXS t shirt vest for Ozzy but it's still too big around his chest and falls down 

So is it possible? Has anyone tried this?
Hints/Tips would be great!!

oh, i'm not entirely sure if this is in the right place - if not i'll remove it!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I use socks to make a sweater for the wee ones. Quigley is wearing one in the bottom left picture in my siggy.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

wasnt there a URL that someone posted awhile back that explained how to create the sock shirt for the doggies?? maybe there is a site for the alteration of baby clothes too.


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Here is a link that may help:
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2007/09/how_to_make_a_dog_sweater.html

Also I can make clothes to fit tiny-tiny pups. I made a couple of dresses for "T's" Jade when she was a baby. Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

I also cut holes out of socks for my chis when doggie clothes were too small


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

the sock idea is so cool, I will remember that if I get another baby....


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I would have to experiment, but I think it's possible. 

I think that if you put the shirt on your dog inside out, then you can sort of pin it down the chest so it fits, make your marks with a washable fabric pen, take the pins out, sew a new seam down the chest where you made your marks, and then cut off the extra fabric. Just make sure there is enough wiggle room in the shirt to get it on and off your dog's head. Before you cut off the extra fabric after sewing the new seam down the chest, try it on your dog and make alterations if needed. You can do a similar technique for the arms, but pin it down the inside of the arm.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That is really cute! thanks for the link!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

T would be the one to ask. I think she has done something with baby cloths for her chiwe's. She may be on vacation.


----------

